# [solved] VIM :set encoding=iso8859-2 nie działa

## Nigredo

Mam problem z VIM'em.

Kodowanie w systemie mam ustawione na utf-8 (LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8 ) już od dłuższego czasu. Wszystko działa jak należy. VIM także nie sprawia problemów, ale tylko, dopóki nie spróbuję nim otworzyć plików o kodowaniu innym niż utf-8.

Mam parę plików tekstowych w iso8859-2. Nie mogę ich przekonwertować, ale muszę je wyedytować. Niestety, gdy wydaję polecenie:

:set encoding=iso8859-2

Nic się nie dzieje. Dalej są krzaczki.

Nie mogę zapisywać tych plików, bo wypluwa on: BŁĄD W PRZEMIANIE, albo, po wydaniu polecenia:

b³±d w zapisie, przemiana siê nie powiod³a

Gdy plik jest jednak w UTF-8, to polskie znaki wyświetlane są poprawnie. Bez problemu mogę plik edytować i zapisywać.

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.Last edited by Nigredo on Sat Dec 17, 2005 9:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## milu

A spróbuj jeszcze zmienić fileencoding na odpowiednie.

----------

## Nigredo

Niestety także nie reaguje na polecenie.

Problem jest chyba z każdym kodowaniem innym niż UTF-8 bo oprócz iso8859-2 próbowałem też z ucs-2 i też nie działa.

----------

## Pasq

set fileencoding=iso-8859-2

Takie cos dziala?

----------

## Nigredo

 *Pasq wrote:*   

> set fileencoding=iso-8859-2
> 
> Takie cos dziala?

 

Właśnie o to chodzi, że nie działa.

Dodam, że po ptwarciu tych plików na dole wyświetla się napis: [przemienione].

----------

## nelchael

```
nelchael@nelchael ~$ cat .vimrc | grep encoding

set termencoding=iso8859-2              " kodowanie terminala

set fileencoding=iso8859-2              " kodowanie plików

set encoding=iso8859-2                  " kodowanie

set statusline=%<%f\ (%{&encoding})\ %h%m%r%=%-14.(%l,%c%V%)\ %P

set fileencodings^=iso8859-2    " Prefer ISO-8859-2 :)

nelchael@nelchael ~$
```

----------

## Nigredo

Dzięki.

Z niewielką zmianą:

```

set termencoding=utf-8

```

Zaczęło działać jak trzeba.

----------

